# Hear Me Out!



## nestle (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello. My name is Vennessa and I have been dealing with IBS-D for about a year and a half, but was just recently diagnosed by a physician! I knew I had it though long before he told me. lol. I just needed someone to hear me out for a second. I need to know what do I do about these dang reacurring hemroids I am getting from the constant Diarrhea. I am just so annoyed, in pain, and fed up. I am currently not taking anything for my IBS. But I recently read the calcium posting and am gonna speak to my doctor and try it out. Sounds like it has helped quite a few people. Any other ideas to help me out. I decided not to take any drugs because I dont want to be dependant on them. But if you suggest anything, my ears are open. Also, am I the only one with the hemroids or what? Please give me some info.







Thanks for hearing me out!


----------



## DjBliss05 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not sure I have any information for you, but I just wanted to let you know that having someone LISTEN is the hardest part with IBS. I cried on the phone with the insurance company the other day because they didn't know if any of the doctors specialized in IBS. I then cried again at the pharmacy after the pharmacist listened and told me that everything that was going on with me most recently could be associated with Wellbutrin. I guess what I'm learning is that I need to start making a lot more noise to get heard, but at least then they will listen!


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, many doctors don't really understand IBS, unless you see a specialist. DjBliss, you've got a point about making noise to be heard. I've found that with doctors, if they don't listen, you kinda gotta be demanding that they help you or you'll take your business elsewhere. They have a degree, they're getting paid to do their job, and that is helping you. If they don't help you, they shouldn't be getting paid. Then again, I'm the aggressive type.







Don't let those idiots bother you though! It's very frustrating, but they just don't understand what we deal with. I hope you get all of that sorted out!Nestle, you're case is similar to mine. I had my IBS for about two or three years before I saw a doctor and was given some antispasmatics to help me out. They work, but not if I'm having a sudden and extreme attack, which I frequently have. For the hemoroids, however you spell that, I'd ask your doctor first and foremost what might be best for you to try as far as those are concerned. I don't personally have them, but I severely doubt you're the only one that does, we've all got the runs in this corner of the forum.







They've got a lot of creams for it that you can get at various stores, I'm not sure where you live, but we've got pharmacies like Walgreens around here; that sell over the counter stuff like that. You'll have to run through some trial and error to find something that works though, since everyone's body is different. You could try running a search for it on Google, or on this forum, and see if you could get any luck that way. Hope this helps, and hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Well, you sort of answered you own question. If it is the diarrhea causing you all the discomfort with the hemorrhoids then you must find a way to get that under control. Also when you are having all those trips to the bathroom always put some lotion on the toilet paper when whipping. This can soothe that area and this can help some. The calcium can help to give a more solid BM and once you get control of that the hemorrhoids will heal a bit and may not be so bothersome.Let me know if you need help with the calcium I sent you the info in your message folder.Emailing is fine if you like.Linda


----------



## nestle (Aug 8, 2007)

It's really nice to talk to people who know where you are coming from. I appreciate it. Doctors are jack offs sometimes, because I had did a lot of research on the net about IBS before I decided to see a doctor because it became out of control. My doctor first off didn't appreciate me coming in trying to diagnose myself. lol. He tried a bunch of other tests to see if he could rule out IBS. I swear some doctors need to get their heads out there butts and realize that we ARE going to diagnose ourselves when we KNOW what is going on with OUR bodies. Know what I mean?! Anyways, that idea with the toilet paper and lotion is a good idea. I didn't think of that. I have, however been putting vaseline on my butt when I am done. Maybe I should buy like some baby wipes or some kind of wipes to use, instead of toilet paper, but I think that could get pricey. Anyone else do that? I am going to get some hemoriod cream today. My friend said preperation H has a cooling sensation which would probably feel good. Anyways, Im here for anyone that has a similar story and needs support also. Scratch my back and I'll scratch yours. lol.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a tea tree oil based cream to both soothe/moisturize and provide better cleaning. With nothing left behind I get less itch. This is especially nice at night.Mark


----------



## shae45 (May 30, 2007)

nestle said:


> Hello. My name is Vennessa and I have been dealing with IBS-D for about a year and a half, but was just recently diagnosed by a physician! I knew I had it though long before he told me. lol. I just needed someone to hear me out for a second. I need to know what do I do about these dang reacurring hemroids I am getting from the constant Diarrhea. I am just so annoyed, in pain, and fed up. I am currently not taking anything for my IBS. But I recently read the calcium posting and am gonna speak to my doctor and try it out. Sounds like it has helped quite a few people. Any other ideas to help me out. I decided not to take any drugs because I dont want to be dependant on them. But if you suggest anything, my ears are open. Also, am I the only one with the hemroids or what? Please give me some info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, VanessaI've had ibs for 4years after my gall bladder was removed and had suffered with it til i tried the calcium. so here is my advice TRY THE CALCIUM. It worked a miracle for me. I didnt get hemroids sorry no advice there. But if you get your D under control I would assume the hemoroids wouldnt flare up as they do now. Since your NOT taking any other meds I think it would be okay for you to start the calcium. Hope this helps.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

nestle said:


> I have, however been putting vaseline on my butt when I am done.


good idea, try vaseline before going to the bathroom and after try to put the hemorrhoids back inside the anus (with a plastic glove + vaseline)


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

celestin said:


> good idea, try vaseline before going to the bathroom and after try to put the hemorrhoids back inside the anus (with a plastic glove + vaseline)


Another solution that had helped me in the past is Witch Hazel. This is something you can find in the drug store beside rubbing alcohol. Witch hazel soothes swelling and itching. What you do is soak a disposable cotton pad and place on the area for as long as you can handle it. It does not burn it just soothes and shrinks the swelling. I have also found that incorporating a yearly cleanse such as colonix has helped minimize my hemorrhoids substantially. Just a suggestion. Good luck and I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

I need to know what do I do about these dang reacurring hemroids I am getting from the constant Diarrhea. I am just so annoyed, in pain, and fed up.







Thanks for hearing me out![/quote]I am still waiting on a GI specialist appointment but I have done the diagnosis myself. I have hemorroids also, after lots of diarrhea. I don't know where you are but in the States you can get Tucks small or larger wipes at the drugstore rather cheap, they are treated with witch hazel. I go through them pretty quickly.







My family doctor suggested a fiber supplement like Fiber Con which has helped a lot, as well as an exclusion diet. I bought the calcium but haven't taken it yet as the fiber is working so well. It amuses me to take both a "fiber laxative" and immodium.


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

goldiestar said:


> Another solution that had helped me in the past is Witch Hazel. This is something you can find in the drug store beside rubbing alcohol. Witch hazel soothes swelling and itching. What you do is soak a disposable cotton pad and place on the area for as long as you can handle it. It does not burn it just soothes and shrinks the swelling. I have also found that incorporating a yearly cleanse such as colonix has helped minimize my hemorrhoids substantially. Just a suggestion. Good luck and I hope you are feeling better.


goldiestar,Thanks for that information - I will try that Oma - SGreat to know as I live in the States. I'll get my girlfriend to get me some. Thanks


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Nestle!Believe it or not, I have been dealing with severe hemmorhoids from this affliction for about 8 months or so now! My doctor gave me a cream called Proctosodyl. It really does work wonders for sure. It pretty much numbs the area while shrinking the rhoids and getting rid of them through a treatment. You gotta put it on twice a day or after every BM (which can get ridiculous depending on how many you have a day). If you can seek this stuff out, I highly recommend. Mine were REALLY bad though, just so you know, LOL. It's going to take a while to get rid of them.Hope this helps


----------



## LeeMNAZ (Aug 8, 2007)

My wife uses baby wipes to clean the area, works good. Any type of ointment will probably work well, Prep H with hydrocortisone, A+D, etc... wife has had good success with calcium so far, try it!


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Oma S said:


> I don't know where you are but in the States you can get Tucks small or larger wipes at the drugstore rather cheap, they are treated with witch hazel.


Thanks Oma S,I will be visiting the States in October - I will get some Tucks then - it will be handy to have.


----------

